# This weeks shop projects



## hermetic (Oct 25, 2019)

Ho all, here is a follow up to my workshop tour video, showing the upcoming projects I mentioned in more detail, and generally showing you how much black I can get on my face in a single day!, If you enjoy it, give me a like, and you could even subscribe for more of my hilarious ideas and projects. I really must remember that it is not possible to fix everything in the universe!














						Phil Whitley
					

Documenting my workshop , machinery, projects and what I get up to as a retired electrical engineer working 5 days a week on the East Yorkshire Wolds. The wi...




					www.youtube.com
				




Phil, 
East Yorkshire,
UK


----------



## hermetic (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback and comments guys, and welcome to all the new subs!
Phil


----------

